# الجلفنة بالغمر علي الساخن



## م نادر خليل (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم هذه اول مشاركه لي انا مهندس فلزات و اعمل بمجال الجلفنه بالغمر علي الساخن
( Hot Dip Galvanization ) ارجوا ممن لديهم اي كتب او معلومات عنها ان يضفوها الي المنتدي 
و شكرا لكل اعضاء المنتدي


----------

